# 25% Off On MAC Holiday Items



## SakurasamaLover (Dec 13, 2008)

Girls!!! I just came back from my MAC Pro on ST-Laurent and they are having -25% on all Red She Said stuff!!! Incredible I never saw that at MAC. They say they never saw it in 25 years neither. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So run to your MAC Pro store now!!!!!!!!!!

OMG just to say that I bought some unexpected Christmas gifts!!!

PS: The MAs said there is a new MAC PRO opening on St-Denis (Montreal) soon, bigger!!!!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: 25% Off On Red She Said!!!!!!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SakurasamaLover* 

 
_Girls!!! I just came back from my MAC Pro on ST-Laurent and they are having -25% on all Red She Said stuff!!! Incredible I never saw that at MAC. They say they never saw it in 25 years neither. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So run to your MAC Pro store now!!!!!!!!!!

OMG just to say that I bought some unexpected Christmas gifts!!!

PS: The MAs said there is a new MAC PRO opening on St-Denis (Montreal) soon, bigger!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
nuts! I am calling my store now!!!!!


----------



## Mabelle (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: 25% Off On Red She Said!!!!!!*

YAY! THANK YOU!
is it just red she said?!


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: 25% Off On Red She Said!!!!!!*

Is it just pro or freestanding stores as well.  Also how long is promotion going to be running!?!


----------



## Solace (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: 25% Off On Red She Said!!!!!!*

NOFREAKINGWAY. Is this happening across the country? I'm near MAC Pro NYC tomorrow. And if this is the case.. D=


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: 25% Off On Red She Said!!!!!!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_YAY! THANK YOU!
is it just red she said?!_

 
Yes, only the Holiday collection, but all of it: brush sets, palettes, mini piggies...

I think they said it's going on at every MAC store's of US and CA who have the collection, and it's gonna be on until it's gone. (some items are now really low on stock.. so hurry for choice)


----------



## jenntoz (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: 25% Off On Red She Said!!!!!!*

I just check & its on Nordstrom.com too!!!  The little darlings sets & the adoring carmine lip bags, the palettes & the red she said stuff...all the holiday stuff, just not the brush sets


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: 25% Off On Red She Said!!!!!!*

Holy schnikes!  And I'm going to a f/s store tomorrow.  I may have to indulge, now.


----------



## trinity27109 (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: 25% Off On Red She Said!!!!!!*

Yay! But no, my credit card can't handle this, but who can resist? This is unheard of a freaking MAC sale??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




To Nordies and the F/S stores tomorrow!

Thanks ladies.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: 25% Off On Red She Said!!!!!!*

r u serious!?! i doubt the sale is in hawaii, nothing ever happens here -_- thats mac discount price related -_-


----------



## BellaItalia1969 (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: 25% Off On Red She Said!!!!!!*

*Lucky you !I don't think this offer applies to MAC UK??
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*Will find out though I could do with some more little pressies for my little cherubs (1 aged 18 and 24 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*Off to check ...will let you know later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## BellaItalia1969 (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: 25% Off On Red She Said!!!!!!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_r u serious!?! i doubt the sale is in hawaii, nothing ever happens here -_- thats mac discount price related -_-_

 
Hon !!Congrats on your pregnancy !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Twins too !How adorable...just take it easy and plenty of rest...
Merry Xmas
xxxxx


----------



## blinkymei (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: 25% Off On Red She Said!!!!!!*

sweet... I'm gonna def check out my freestanding tomorrow, hopefully there's still some good stuff and a discount


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: 25% Off On Red She Said!!!!!!*

I just called mine they said Not on the Red She Said...But 25% off on all the Holiday Sets until they are gone. He said it may differ by location but he did not know for sure.  He said he thought it was only for the MAC Pro...But he didn't sound 100% certain IMO


----------



## MsChrys79 (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: 25% Off On Red She Said!!!!!!*

I went to the pro store today and the MA told me the same thing...


----------



## dreamiez (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: 25% Off On Red She Said!!!!!!*

omg. i've never heard of a mac sale before!

I wonder if SG will have it >.< 

is it on the mac site as well?


----------



## abbyquack (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: 25% Off On Red She Said!!!!!!*

I just texted my friend who works at a MAC counter in Nordstrom she says it's 25% off the sets there too, just as the website implies. I already spent a freaking fortune on this collection though! I want the Classic Eyes palette but anything I spend is coming out of my Christmas $$ which I won't be able to spend in NYC @ the pro store if I spend it now...hm...


----------



## abbyquack (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: 25% Off On Red She Said!!!!!!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dreamiez* 

 
_omg. i've never heard of a mac sale before!

I wonder if SG will have it >.< 

is it on the mac site as well?_

 
As of right now it's only on nordstrom.com, but maybe MAC will send an email out later...


----------



## MissResha (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: 25% Off On Red She Said!!!!!!*

i'm on nordstrom.com and i dont see anything about a sale 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 can someone post a direct link?


----------



## abbyquack (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: 25% Off On Red She Said!!!!!!*

The Perfect Style brush set is also on sale, it is $93, reg. $125! I've seen these brushes and they are full-size, full-quality, so if anyone wants some brushes for a song there ya go!

Miss Resha- MAC - Little Darlings - Nordstrom


----------



## xcharlize (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: 25% Off On Red She Said!!!!!!*

What time do they open? at 10 am?


----------



## MissResha (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: 25% Off On Red She Said!!!!!!*

thanks abby!


----------



## OohJeannie (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: 25% Off On Red She Said!!!!!!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_i'm on nordstrom.com and i dont see anything about a sale 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 can someone post a direct link?_

 

It doesnt say it or have it in red...but the link abbyquack posted directs you to the lipglass set which is normally $29. & The 25% off is off all Holiday sets except the Viva Glam one of course...and at all MAC stores.


----------



## MissResha (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: 25% Off On Red She Said!!!!!!*

yea i had to remember, "oh wait, aren't those originally like 30 bucks??!!" LOL (ordered 2)


----------



## abbyquack (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: 25% Off On Red She Said!!!!!!*

I really want a pigment set but they're not on nordie's site anymore! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm crossing my fingers that mac's site does the discount too, or else I'm calling around to different stores! haha. And I love the lipglass sets so I'll prob get the neutral lips if I can find it. Ooh I love a good MAC discount!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: 25% Off On Red She Said!!!!!!*

I hope MAC will send us the e-mail about the discount. I'm so urging to get some of the Holiday collection on my next paycheck.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: 25% Off On Red She Said!!!!!!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamQueen21* 

 
_I hope MAC will send us the e-mail about the discount. I'm so urging to get some of the Holiday collection on my next paycheck._

 
My Mac Pro (TX) said it is an in store special.....He said it was good basically thru the holidays so you might not get a email....especially since it is different per store


----------



## nzgal (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: 25% Off On Red She Said!!!!!!*

I guess bc of the recession MAC is hurting a little... lucky for those of us that can afford it. (or have credit cards!)


----------



## jenntoz (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: 25% Off On Red She Said!!!!!!*

FYI...Nordstrom is great when it comes to refunding & price adjustments.  For anyone who ordered any of the now discounted items, if you call & give them your order number for the original purchase they will credit your credit card for the difference.  If you purchased in store you can bring the receipt & they will also issue you a refund of the price difference


----------



## pallet_girl (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: 25% Off On Red She Said!!!!!!*

My local Mac counter at Macy's also has the 25% off all holiday collections too


----------



## nursee81 (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: 25% Off On Red She Said!!!!!!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pallet_girl* 

 
_My local Mac counter at Macy's also has the 25% off all holiday collections too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Really MAcys too? I have to get to the mall really early


----------



## abbyquack (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: 25% Off On Red She Said!!!!!!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_FYI...Nordstrom is great when it comes to refunding & price adjustments.  For anyone who ordered any of the now discounted items, if you call & give them your order number for the original purchase they will credit your credit card for the difference.  If you purchased in store you can bring the receipt & they will also issue you a refund of the price difference
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Good thing I keep my receipts! That's what, $27 extra (from 2 palettes and 1 lip set) I can spend on something else like more MAC! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for the tip jenntoz! 

And since this is at Macy's, Nordies, PRO, etc I'm guessing it's a MAC-wide thing right?


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: 25% Off On Red She Said!!!!!!*

yep, it just started today.  its not cuz of the economy.  its because mac produced way to much of this stuff and it just isn't moving.  and with all of the upcoming collections, mac needs the money and space for it, so they wanna move it out.

so far it isn't on the website, just actual counters and stores.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: 25% Off On Red She Said!!!!!!*

Yep I agree with that IMO MAC came out with far too many collections in 2008 it's like every month if not less something else was coming out...No one has the money to buy that many collections that close together.


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: 25% Off On Red She Said!!!!!!*

well for some reason mac sent us extra shipments of the cool eyes palette (which we don't need since we have hardly sold all of the first shipment of them).  we have like 3 boxes of cool eyes in the stockroom.  we're gonna have to RTV all that if it doesn't sell!  and they sent us extra classic eyes (i don't think we've sold more than 5 of those things).  its just rediculous how much of this stuff they made.  we've got lots of brush sets left too!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: 25% Off On Red She Said!!!!!!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Yep I agree with that IMO MAC came out with far too many collections in 2008 it's like every month if not less something else was coming out...No one has the money to buy that many collections that close together._

 
Def. agree and half of the products were blah.  But if you time them, color collections come out nearly every 3 weeks.  And that's not including all of the random stuff like skin care, charged waters, etc.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: 25% Off On Red She Said!!!!!!*

I'll just wait for them to get to the CCO where the discount will be greater


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: 25% Off On Red She Said!!!!!!*

Does anyone know if this applies in Canada???


----------



## kathweezy (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: 25% Off On Red She Said!!!!!!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I'll just wait for them to get to the CCO where the discount will be greater_

 
agree!!! cco's is my wallets new bff


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: 25% Off On Red She Said!!!!!!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacAddict_Sami* 

 
_Does anyone know if this applies in Canada???_

 
Yes it's all over US and Canada. (Bought my stuff from MAC PRO St-Laurent, Montreal)

Usually one follow the other, after all, MAC is from Canada, so they don't let us down 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And for the CCOs... I so wish they were some in Quebec.. argh closest I found was in Ontario..


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: 25% Off On Red She Said!!!!!!*

I hope someone corrected this, I didnt read all of it. I had a customer call today and ask about 25% off on Red She Said. Its not on that collection, its on all the Holiday stuff.







The discount is for employees too FYI we get our staff discount on the sets.

Happy Shopping.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: 25% Off On Red She Said!!!!!!*

hmmm... i will call the store tomorrow (today)


----------



## ClaireAvril (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: 25% Off On Red She Said!!!!!!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SakurasamaLover* 

 
_Yes it's all over US and Canada. (Bought my stuff from MAC PRO St-Laurent, Montreal)

Usually one follow the other, after all, MAC is from Canada, so they don't let us down 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And for the CCOs... I so wish they were some in Quebec.. argh closest I found was in Ontario.._

 
WTB?! there's a CCO in Ontario?


----------



## Miss_Jackie (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: 25% Off On Red She Said!!!!!!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_I really want a pigment set but they're not on nordie's site anymore! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm crossing my fingers that mac's site does the discount too, or else I'm calling around to different stores! haha. And I love the lipglass sets so I'll prob get the neutral lips if I can find it. Ooh I love a good MAC discount! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
the mac website they are on sale too!


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: 25% Off On Red She Said!!!!!!*

It is so random to see prices end in .88 and .13 on the mac website.  I still am going to wait for the CCO since prices will be lower like said above.


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: 25% Off On Red She Said!!!!!!*

Well at first I thought that Red She Said was the name of the complete holiday collection. Now I know it's not, but I don't know how to change the title of my post, sorry.
But yes it's on all the holiday collection.

For the CCO in Ontario:
Outlet Bound-Outlet Centers By State Search Results


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: 25% Off On Red She Said!!!!!!*

LADIES!!!!

Red She Said is offically on sale on the maccosmetics website!!!!!!

Plus free shipping on all holiday items 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:jawdrops:


----------



## jenntoz (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: 25% Off On Red She Said!!!!!!*

Bumping this thread to be sure anyone waking up sees the stuff is on sale at mac with free shipping & nords , yay!!!


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: 25% Off On Red She Said!!!!!!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SakurasamaLover* 

 
_Well at first I thought that Red She Said was the name of the complete holiday collection. Now I know it's not, but I don't know how to change the title of my post, sorry.
But yes it's on all the holiday collection.

For the CCO in Ontario:
Outlet Bound-Outlet Centers By State Search Results_

 
Hehe... Don't feel bad, we don't have any in Ontario; There aren't any at all in Canada, The one you see on the site is in Ontario, California...


----------



## MAC_Fafinette14 (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: 25% Off On Red She Said!!!!!!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SakurasamaLover* 

 
_Girls!!! I just came back from my MAC Pro on ST-Laurent and they are having -25% on all Red She Said stuff!!! Incredible I never saw that at MAC. They say they never saw it in 25 years neither. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So run to your MAC Pro store now!!!!!!!!!!

OMG just to say that I bought some unexpected Christmas gifts!!!

PS: The MAs said there is a new MAC PRO opening on St-Denis (Montreal) soon, bigger!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Wait...so does that mean there will be two MAC PRO stores in Montreal, or is the St-Laurent one closing when the St-Denis one opens?


----------



## nursee81 (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: 25% Off On Red She Said!!!!!!*

I wonder ifd they will let mac pro discount apply to these now.


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: 25% Off On Red She Said!!!!!!*

You girls are sooo lucky!! I wish we could get discounts like this in France... even if we have the sephora 20% discount that applies to their mac counter, but still, i prefer my mac pro store!!!

Anyway, enjoy your deals ladies!!!


----------



## PBunnieP (Dec 14, 2008)

*OMG am i seeing this right? MAC Cad online price drop???*

Can someone confirm this? Has my internet gone crazy? Have they messed up the pricing? Because it wasn't THIS CHEAP last time i checked.

M·A·C Cosmetics | Little Darlings

*example* 
These used to be 35Canadian. Right now I see 26.63.... 

Please someone make sure i'm not insane and seeing things..


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: OMG am i seeing this right? MAC Cad online price drop???*

You are sane 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://specktra.net/f165/25-off-red-...20/index2.html


----------



## babyjazy21 (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: OMG am i seeing this right? MAC Cad online price drop???*






lol all the holiday stuff went on sale!!!!!!! woo hoo!


----------



## PBunnieP (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: OMG am i seeing this right? MAC Cad online price drop???*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_You are sane 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.specktra.net/f165/25-off-red-she-said-123920/index2.html_

 

It says "page not found" when I clicked on your link 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I NEED TO KNOW WHATS GOING ON ...


----------



## PBunnieP (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: OMG am i seeing this right? MAC Cad online price drop???*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *babyjazy21* 

 
_





lol all the holiday stuff went on sale!!!!!!! woo hoo!_

 
Is this only online? or in store too?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: OMG am i seeing this right? MAC Cad online price drop???*

I corrected the link


----------



## michelle79 (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: 25% Off On Red She Said!!!!!!*

My jaw dropped when the MAC person @ Macy's told me about the sale. MAC never does sales!! I didn't get anything except for what I went to get, but it was tempting.


----------



## nursee81 (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: 25% Off On Red She Said!!!!!!*

Well I ordered the cool pigment set from the web site I have a gift card from Nordies so I will be checking them out later.


----------



## Cinci (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: 25% Off On Red She Said!!!!!!*

A friend of mine just went to a Canadian MAC store..  She was able to use her Pro discount for all the holiday sets......


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: 25% Off On Red She Said!!!!!!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ruby_Woo* 

 
_I hope someone corrected this, I didnt read all of it. I had a customer call today and ask about 25% off on Red She Said. Its not on that collection, its on all the Holiday stuff.







The discount is for employees too FYI we get our staff discount on the sets.

Happy Shopping._

 

Certain locations have the Red She Said 25% off as well...Not just the Holiday sets


----------



## pensive (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: 25% Off On Red She Said!!!!!!*

Does MAC price match? I spent a lot on holiday items when they first went on sale...


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: OMG am i seeing this right? MAC Cad online price drop???*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PBunnieP* 

 
_Is this only online? or in store too?_

 
its online and in store.  there's already a thread on this.  25% Off On Red She Said!!!!!!


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: 25% Off On Red She Said!!!!!!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pensive* 

 
_Does MAC price match? I spent a lot on holiday items when they first went on sale..._

 
someone posted earlier saying that nordies will, but i don't think mac will at all.  if they did, they'd lose more money cuz everyone would want an adjustment.  this would make the sale kinda pointless imo.  besides, if you bought them when they were first released, it would be past any price adjustment time perios, which is usually 2 weeks at any retailer.

and if you're one of those types who would return it, then buy it again at the sale price, you'd be wasting product.  your return would be sent back to mac and thrown out.


----------



## Dani (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: 25% Off On Red She Said!!!!!!*

The Charming Garnet set was $30!!!  :dead:
I almost ordered a Classic Eyes Palette last night from Nordie's, and I'm glad I didn't, MAC has a better selection of stuff and free shipping.  The Coral Lips compact, SoftSparkle Set, and Charming Garnet shall be here soon


----------



## abbyquack (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: 25% Off On Red She Said!!!!!!*

^^ Does anyone know Nordies' price adjustment policy? I might have purchased my palettes at the end of October, so like 1 1/2 months ago...

I just bought the warm lips set on Mac's site- I was going to get the pigment set but all I really want from it is Melon, the others are pretty but not 2 die for. I love that it is on their site, b/c of the free shipping!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: 25% Off On Red She Said!!!!!!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacAddict_Sami* 

 
_Hehe... Don't feel bad, we don't have any in Ontario; There aren't any at all in Canada, The one you see on the site is in Ontario, California..._

 
LOL thought that was too good to be true.
I need to do a road trip over to the BUF CCO.


----------



## Meryl (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: 25% Off On Red She Said!!!!!!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacAddict_Sami* 

 
_Hehe... Don't feel bad, we don't have any in Ontario; There aren't any at all in Canada, The one you see on the site is in Ontario, California..._

 





 Ha ha, I saw, Estee Lauder -- Ontario Mills -- Ontario , CA  and for a second I thought it was Ontario Canada.

Oh well.


----------



## Meryl (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: 25% Off On Red She Said!!!!!!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_yep, it just started today.  its not cuz of the economy.  its because mac produced way to much of this stuff and it just isn't moving.  and with all of the upcoming collections, mac needs the money and space for it, so they wanna move it out._

 
Interesting.  Sometimes they run out of a LE and this time they made too much.

In all my years of buying MAC, I've never seen a discount in the stores.

I just bought Adoring Carmine: 3 Rose Lips and Little Darlings: 5 Pink two days ago and took my receipt back to the store and they credited me the difference.  They don't have big signs or anything so if I didn't read about the discounted holiday stuff here, I wouldn't have known to ask.  

I used the money I got back to buy some Monogram stuff.


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: 25% Off On Red She Said!!!!!!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Fafinette14* 

 
_Wait...so does that mean there will be two MAC PRO stores in Montreal, or is the St-Laurent one closing when the St-Denis one opens?_

 
That means TWO PRO STORES !!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




More chances to get  stuff .. and LE... and everything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And he (MA) insisted on: bigger.

**Ontario Ca: for California... lol what a mistake *_*


----------



## MAC_Fafinette14 (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: 25% Off On Red She Said!!!!!!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SakurasamaLover* 

 
_That means TWO PRO STORES !!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




More chances to get stuff .. and LE... and everything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And he (MA) insisted on: bigger.

**Ontario Ca: for California... lol what a mistake *_*_

 
YAY!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Here's hope that "bigger" ends up as "like the PRO store in NYC"


----------



## Little Addict (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: 25% Off On Red She Said!!!!!!*

why did I order my holiday things from mac last week?!?! nooooooooo!!!!!


----------



## novella (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: 25% Off On Red She Said!!!!!!*

Does this sale apply to Toronto mac stores?

thank you


----------



## wynchester76 (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: 25% Off On Red She Said!!!!!!*

They was having this at the MAC store in the Florida Mall as well--and it is not a Pro store either---musta been something all the MAC stores were doing


----------



## wynchester76 (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: 25% Off On Red She Said!!!!!!*

I asked & they said no only 25% & I got 25% off the Miss Dynamite Dazzleglass which was with Red She Said


----------



## Scorpdva (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: 25% Off On Red She Said!!!!!!*

I just got the little darlings in pink. I would have gotten more but I was picking up brushes as well.


----------



## Ladybugz (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: 25% Off On Red She Said!!!!!!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BellaItalia1969* 

 
_*Lucky you !I don't think this offer applies to MAC UK??
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*Will find out though I could do with some more little pressies for my little cherubs (1 aged 18 and 24 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*Off to check ...will let you know later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_

 
Heya any news on if we have this discount here in the uk?


----------



## darkishstar (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: 25% Off On Red She Said!!!!!!*

The 25% discount is also up on maccosmetics.com now as well. Only for the holiday sets.


----------



## LuvinMyMAC (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: 25% Off On Red She Said!!!!!!*

Just came back from the mall and the counter at Belks had signs up for the sale as well!!! MAC is seriously trying to leave me penniless!!


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: 25% Off On Red She Said!!!!!!*

Very, very interesting to hear about these discounts.  Which to my knowledge, MAC has never, ever done before.

A sign of the times, methinks.


----------



## Korms (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: 25% Off On Red She Said!!!!!!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lynzi-t* 

 
_Heya any news on if we have this discount here in the uk?_

 
I've got a feeling we probably won't see a discount here, but you never know!  Could try phoning customer services I guess.


----------



## drieyes (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: 25% Off On Red She Said!!!!!!*

Does anybody know till when is the sale?  Thanks in advance.....


----------



## LuvinMyMAC (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: 25% Off On Red She Said!!!!!!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Very, very interesting to hear about these discounts. Which to my knowledge, MAC has never, ever done before.

A sign of the times, methinks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The MA said the very same thing!


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wynchester76* 

 
_I asked & they said no only 25% & I got 25% off the Miss Dynamite Dazzleglass which was with Red She Said_

 
then that was luck on your part cuz it does not include red she said.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 14, 2008)

Red She Said is included in a lot of the 25% off sales.. My sister bought two Red She Said lippies and got 25% off at her MAC.


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 14, 2008)

but its not supposed to be.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 14, 2008)

Well maybe it's just happening at the stores that have TONS of it left over.


----------



## abbyquack (Dec 15, 2008)

While MAC may have produced too much merchandise, there's no way this isn't also in part due to the crappy economy. Every company it seems has had to put stuff on sale to get through this, and I know that many MAs are feeling the pain of loss in sales. My BFF works @ MAC and she said that yesterday their counter made $3000 LESS than the same day last year, and that this has been the trend over the past few months. Surely MAC made too much merch b/c maybe in a better economy, it would've been fine, but with the current consumer spending, it was far too much than necessary.

That said, I would be so happy if Red She Said was on sale near me too!


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Dec 15, 2008)

This is  just unbelievable. I was gonna pass on the whole Holiday thing and because I am still seeing last years collection at CCO's buttttt.. but but.. ah the eye palettes had me wanting them *RIGHT NOW!*

Ended up with Cool & Smokey. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MAC customer service will be very busy tomorrow. I am sure there will be lots of people wanting their money (I know I'd be one of them)


----------



## noelsmom (Dec 15, 2008)

Don't know if anyone posted this.  But the sale is at Mac counters in Macy's as well.  HTH!!!


----------



## abbyquack (Dec 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VDUB*BELLA* 

 
_This is  just unbelievable. I was gonna pass on the whole Holiday thing and because I am still seeing last years collection at CCO's buttttt.. but but.. ah the eye palettes had me wanting them *RIGHT NOW!*

Ended up with Cool & Smokey. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MAC customer service will be very busy tomorrow. I am sure there will be lots of people wanting their money (I know I'd be one of them) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I don't think MAC is giving price adjustments, but Nordstrom will if you got it there - and the Nordstrom policy, for those wondering, is within 2 weeks, but knowing Nordstrom they will probably honor any price adjustments. I'm going in tomorrow to ask.

Oh and you will love the Smokey palette, it has become my staple product lately, even though I have about 100 regular MAC shadows!


----------



## sedated_xtc (Dec 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Red She Said is included in a lot of the 25% off sales.. My sister bought two Red She Said lippies and got 25% off at her MAC._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_then that was luck on your part cuz it does not include red she said._

 
I think she's right...at least on the Canadian site, it's only on the little darling sets and nothing else =(


----------



## MelodyAngel (Dec 15, 2008)

Just placed my order from the MAC website!! Here's my haul!!

Warm Piggie Set
Cool Piggie Set
Red Lip Bag
Pink Lipglass set
Adoring Carmine 5 eye brush set
Enchanting Vermillion 5 Brush set
Charming Garnet Glamour Basics
Smoky Eye Palette
Stark Naked BPB-not on sale...just wanted it
So Ceylon MSF-ditto


----------



## beauty_marked (Dec 15, 2008)

Yaaay looks like ill be getting the Glamour Basics after all!! I just got the email...its up online, in stores and at MAC department store locations.


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Dec 15, 2008)

Okay 25% off is better than cco.. I got  a lil sumtin....

Viva Glam lip palette and the neutral lil darlins.. I feel pretty damn good about it too


----------



## miss_primer (Dec 15, 2008)

I decided to get one of the brush sets.  I might as well get a little something from this sale...lol.


----------



## color_lover456 (Dec 15, 2008)

This is ridiculous, i've ordered backups of everything

Between the continuous 20% off sephora sale and this, i've probably gotten every makeup item i have ever wanted in my entire life, and backups of them as well.


----------



## NicksWifey (Dec 15, 2008)

I wished that this sale was going on last Thursday when I was at MAC! A couple of the holiday eye palettes looked really tempting and I almost dropped some $ for them, but I realized I was there to shop for gifts, not entirely for me! I'm pretty broke right now and I could probably justify spending money on an eye palette and brush set, but I need to flee from temptation, haha!


----------



## wynchester76 (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: 25% Off On Red She Said!!!!!!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_The 25% discount is also up on maccosmetics.com now as well. Only for the holiday sets._

 

YEP! I got this email from MAC this am


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sedated_xtc* 

 
_I think she's right...at least on the Canadian site, it's only on the little darling sets and nothing else =(_

 

In Store specials differ from the website....As a matter of fact the MAC in MACY's by my house is offering 25% off their Red She Said ..I just called...the Pro Store is not however.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 15, 2008)

I got an e-mail from maccosmetics.com and they said they are having the 25% off of the Holiday collections.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 15, 2008)

It's great that they did this for the people that still want to buy the holiday items, but for those of us that already paid full price, it is a bit on the sucky side.  Basically, I wasted about $40.  AND the quality this year was by far the worst yet.  Oh well, lesson learned for next year.  I'm inclined to skip them all together next year.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 15, 2008)

I skipped the whole Holiday sets this year...Thank goodness...They just did not appeal to me....and now that I know I would have gotten the price shaft I am so happy I did skip them


----------



## nursee81 (Dec 15, 2008)

I guess i will wait next year to purchase anything. I had bought the cool eyes pallet and viva glam cool lips and a warm pigments a regular price. Kinda sucky, but oh well.


----------



## iluvmac (Dec 15, 2008)

Does anyone know if this applies in Europe (Italy) as well?


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 15, 2008)

yeah im a little upset that I already bought what I wanted...I would have waited if I would have known.

I bought a couple things for myself yesterday (nothing big, probably less than $20) but Im supposed to be xmas shopping! So with that said, I think Ill buy my sister the warm pigment set. She likes colors like that. And its like $22. Thats not bad.


----------



## Me and MAC (Dec 15, 2008)

This doesn't include Europe. Only North America I think...? *cries*


----------



## blowyourmind (Dec 15, 2008)

I just ordered the Glamour Basics set


----------



## NicksWifey (Dec 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_It's great that they did this for the people that still want to buy the holiday items, but for those of us that already paid full price, it is a bit on the sucky side. Basically, I wasted about $40. AND the quality this year was by far the worst yet. Oh well, lesson learned for next year. I'm inclined to skip them all together next year._

 
I couldn't agree more. Although I haven't bought any of the holiday sets, it's not fair to the others who paid the full price when the collection first came out.


----------



## NewlyMACd (Dec 15, 2008)

The good thing is I passed on the Eye brushes and now I think I will get them.  Bad thing is I bought both piggy sets.  Hey lesson learned


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 15, 2008)

I caved and bought the little darlings warm pigment set. At 22.13, I could not pass it up. Also got another 217 brush (!!) Yes, I know, I have loads of brushes, but that brush, it's just so right. I wanted to have one to use exclusively for concealer (works brilliantly to buff it into the skin) and the other one for eyeshadows.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 15, 2008)

^^^ Justifying that 217....


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 15, 2008)

^^^ Yes, I suppose I am, but as much as I use that brush, I have no regrets.  It's brilliant.


----------



## ZoZo (Dec 15, 2008)

WoW, I just got the e.mail today 25% off. and don't know what to buy?? help me guys any suggestions??
Ok, can anyone tell me how long it will be valid??


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 15, 2008)

You are my brush guru Rachel! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I am happy for you guys who can enjoy the sale! It is annoying if you already bought a lot before the sale but at least you can safe a bit now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If we would have that sale here I would buy the basic and face brush set now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And probably the warm pigments too even though I already bought two of them as samples.


----------



## ZoZo (Dec 15, 2008)

I really want the charming Garnet:Glamour Basics and the 3 Rose Lips and What ???????????


----------



## Cutetoughgirl (Dec 15, 2008)

Ok that sale was really bad......LOL....i got no sleep so I could whip on over to the mall before work yesterday morning....figuring i didnt really need anything due to my surplus of makeup as it is...I thought I'd get myself some lipglasses and perhaps my sister a set for christmas....when I went to pay for them low and behold...the pro discount was in effect 25% sounded good..but 40% was even better......soooooooo......I managed to buy myself one of EVERY eyeshadow sets.....2 lipglass sets-for me....my sisters set...plus an eyeshadow and lipglass set for my mom!! Needless to say......it was not a cheap morning!! LOL....  but well worth it!!!!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 15, 2008)

I wish the Red She Said stuff would go on sale too.  I had to skip the collection for my sanity.  Why can't I live near TISH1127's counter...?  Sad face.


----------



## s0_fam0us (Dec 15, 2008)

I was alllllll set to skip everything from the Holiday stuff (with the exception of the brushes I already bought) and then I got the 25% off email... with free shipping...

Sooo I bought both pigments sets, and a l/g set. I may hit up a MAC near me after Christmas for the other l/g sets, too.


----------



## star25 (Dec 15, 2008)

This is so great!
I wouldn't have known about it had I not checked Specktra... I haven't gotten an e-mail from MAC about it, even tho they normally bombard me with "Free shipping ends in 12hrs" e-mails almost on a daily basis. I get all that, and I don't get THIS? 

Anyway, free shipping AND 25% off.. I'm filling up my basket


----------



## gigiopolis (Dec 15, 2008)

^ Actually I just got an e-mail today, but I read about it on Specktra way earlier! 

Combined with my $10 off coupon for every $50 beauty purchase at the bay...I am one happy girl.


----------



## hawaii02 (Dec 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamQueen21* 

 
_I got an e-mail from maccosmetics.com and they said they are having the 25% off of the Holiday collections._

 
Same here


----------



## fafi (Dec 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Me and MAC* 

 
_This doesn't include Europe. Only North America I think...? *cries*_

 
According to the email I received today, it is just North America


----------



## wynchester76 (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: 25% Off On MAC Holiday Items ALSO GET 40%*

OK JUST POSTED A NEW THREAD UNDER MAC CHAT. 40% discount ProCard holders can use & get their 40% off holiday items!!! go check the thread already posted for all the updated info on the 40% eligibility!!!!

Here is the thread link with all info

http://specktra.net/f165/pro-card-40...oliday-124099/


----------



## GreekChick (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: 25% Off On Red She Said!!!!!!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SakurasamaLover* 

 
_That means TWO PRO STORES !!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




More chances to get stuff .. and LE... and everything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And he (MA) insisted on: bigger.

**Ontario Ca: for California... lol what a mistake *_*_

 
Actually, the one on St-Laurent will be closing, and opening on St-Denis. That's what what we all heard around the counters in Mtl. The same staff from St-Laurent will be serving you on St-Denis.


----------



## Priya (Dec 15, 2008)

Hey, when i tried to place my order on the macys website for the adoring carmine 4 piece face brush set, it still comes up full price in the shopping bag :S can anyone explain/tell me a way to fix this please?! Im desperate to order 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also.. nords doesnt seem to have this set on their website, has anyone found it?


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 15, 2008)

I really want the Rose Lips, Neutral Lips and the Charming Vermillion Brush Set so badly right now. I barely have money now and I don't get paid until this week. Maybe I'll have to skip this collection since I have to save my money so that I get some of the Dame Edna collection.


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: 25% Off On Red She Said!!!!!!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_Actually, the one on St-Laurent will be closing, and opening on St-Denis. That's what what we all heard around the counters in Mtl. The same staff from St-Laurent will be serving you on St-Denis._

 
For real!?!!?! that's sad I was so happy.... well I hope it will really be better if it's to replace that one.

Can I wish for something more like NY MAC PRO?, like huge with places to mix custom piggies or that's just plainly a dream?


----------



## Meryl (Dec 15, 2008)

I was speaking with some MA friends in the States and they said they were selling out very quickly.

This was very smart on MAC's part.  Only 25% off and they're managing to move all their holiday items.


----------



## GreekChick (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: 25% Off On Red She Said!!!!!!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SakurasamaLover* 

 
_For real!?!!?! that's sad I was so happy.... well I hope it will really be better if it's to replace that one.

Can I wish for something more like NY MAC PRO?, like huge with places to mix custom piggies or that's just plainly a dream?_

 
Hm, well the layout will definetly be different! The MAC Pro on St-Laurent is very old-school, actually. The new MAC Pro will look like a huge MAC Store (like the one in Carrefour Laval, or the new one in Fairview). It was scheduled to open back in September but they're late: you know that building on St-Denis that burned?  Right nex to the Gymnase club, right on the corner of Rachel and St-Denis? That's where it will be. 
It is now scheduled to open in January, but I'm sure it will happen much later, as they haven't finished reconstructing the building.


----------



## franimal (Dec 15, 2008)

If I paid full price for the holiday items, I would definitely make a stink about getting a price adjustment! It would serve the company better than to have you return the product then buy it again at the lower price. 
I really don't feel bad about returning things or asking for a price adjustment when I think about all the money I spend at MAC. They owe it to their loyal customers to do a price adjustment. Even though we are all a little (or a lot) MAC obsessed, they are still part of a giant corporation and we have to hold them accountable for customer satisfaction. When we return stuff, all they see it as is money down the drain, it's not a precious palette in the same way we see it. Just my two cents.


----------



## MAC_Fafinette14 (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: 25% Off On Red She Said!!!!!!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_Actually, the one on St-Laurent will be closing, and opening on St-Denis. That's what what we all heard around the counters in Mtl. The same staff from St-Laurent will be serving you on St-Denis._

 
That's what I had thought. Good to know, though. I'll be going down to St-Denis to pick up my Pro products then!


----------



## wynchester76 (Dec 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Priya* 

 
_Hey, when i tried to place my order on the macys website for the adoring carmine 4 piece face brush set, it still comes up full price in the shopping bag :S can anyone explain/tell me a way to fix this please?! Im desperate to order 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also.. nords doesnt seem to have this set on their website, has anyone found it?_

 
think u have to order from mac directly...


----------



## abbyquack (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *franimal* 

 
_If I paid full price for the holiday items, I would definitely make a stink about getting a price adjustment! It would serve the company better than to have you return the product then buy it again at the lower price. 
I really don't feel bad about returning things or asking for a price adjustment when I think about all the money I spend at MAC. They owe it to their loyal customers to do a price adjustment. Even though we are all a little (or a lot) MAC obsessed, they are still part of a giant corporation and we have to hold them accountable for customer satisfaction. When we return stuff, all they see it as is money down the drain, it's not a precious palette in the same way we see it. Just my two cents.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yea, I don't really feel bad when I have spent thousands on mac this year. I am going to try to get a price adjustment at Nordstrom, if I could only make it over there one of these days...


----------



## vtzshedevil (Dec 16, 2008)

im sure that is a great thing to catch up on the sale....but just wanna put this out to everyone...that EVERY WHERE.....businesses are going down, people arent spending that much money...especially this year. more people got laid off and are jobless this year . i would love to catch this sale,,,but looks like i gotta spend wisely this year...and the beginning of next. im kinda sad too...not about the sale but about the economy. its very depressing. N-E-WAZZZ... MERRY MAC TO THOSE WHO CAN AFFORD....


----------



## franimal (Dec 16, 2008)

Nordstroms is amazing with returns. I think they will absolutely give you all a price adjustment.


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *franimal* 

 
_If I paid full price for the holiday items, I would definitely make a stink about getting a price adjustment! It would serve the company better than to have you return the product then buy it again at the lower price. 
I really don't feel bad about returning things or asking for a price adjustment when I think about all the money I spend at MAC. They owe it to their loyal customers to do a price adjustment. Even though we are all a little (or a lot) MAC obsessed, they are still part of a giant corporation and we have to hold them accountable for customer satisfaction. When we return stuff, all they see it as is money down the drain, it's not a precious palette in the same way we see it. Just my two cents.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
sorry to say, but mac doesn't owe you a thing, or anyone for that matter.  that's being predudice saying they owe you something cuz you're loyal to them.  if you don't qualify for a price adjustment, such as the time period running out, or they just don't offer adjustments, then just suck it up and get over it.  i could say sooo much more on this, but i'm just gonna bite my tongue before i say something that offends someone.  this isn't aimed directly at you, so please don't take it personal.  its aimed at everyone that thinks they are entitled to something that they're not.


----------



## darkwater_soul (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_sorry to say, but mac doesn't owe you a thing, or anyone for that matter.  that's being predudice saying they owe you something cuz you're loyal to them.  if you don't qualify for a price adjustment, such as the time period running out, or they just don't offer adjustments, then just suck it up and get over it.  i could say sooo much more on this, but i'm just gonna bite my tongue before i say something that offends someone.  this isn't aimed directly at you, so please don't take it personal.  its aimed at everyone that thinks they are entitled to something that they're not._

 
This. The Estee Lauder companies are realizing that times are tough, and that holidays this year are going to be tough. So in order to get rid of backstock and make way for new stuff, almost all of the EL companies are having sales. They didn't mark stuff down for thier customers to return things and rebuy them, they marked them down to move them. Think of it as an pre-CCO sale. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you spend thousands of dollars at MAC a year, guess what you are entitled to... the equivalent amount of product, and quality service. 

I'll be completely honest, it's customer mentality like that that makes me wish cosmetics would never have sales. I realize that we are in a tough time now, but really? Returning used product to rebuy it to save a few bucks? Will that really make or break your checking account?  If it does, that's not MAC's problem... that's yours. That's the kind of thinking that leads to people ordering hot coffee, spilling it on themselves, and suing the company that they bought it from for burning them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorry if this is harsh... but we just got out of Friends and Family... I'm glad it's over. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT TO ADD - I realize this is harsh sounding... so to add, companies are having sales, realizing that people are wanting more discounts right now on things they may need and or want... and some of these comments are just taking advantage of those facts. Customer service can only go so far... and this holiday season I'm seeing it stretched way beyond capacity...


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkwater_soul* 

 
_This. The Estee Lauder companies are realizing that times are tough, and that holidays this year are going to be tough. So in order to get rid of backstock and make way for new stuff, almost all of the EL companies are having sales. They didn't mark stuff down for thier customers to return things and rebuy them, they marked them down to move them. Think of it as an pre-CCO sale. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you spend thousands of dollars at MAC a year, guess what you are entitled to... the equivalent amount of product, and quality service. 

I'll be completely honest, it's customer mentality like that that makes me wish cosmetics would never have sales. I realize that we are in a tough time now, but really? Returning used product to rebuy it to save a few bucks? Will that really make or break your checking account? If it does, that's not MAC's problem... that's yours. That's the kind of thinking that leads to people ordering hot coffee, spilling it on themselves, and suing the company that they bought it from for burning them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorry if this is harsh... but we just got out of Friends and Family... I'm glad it's over. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

hello friend!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  you said it oh so much nicer than i would have!


----------



## TIERAsta (Dec 16, 2008)

I totally dropped another $200 on holiday stuff today!


----------



## darkwater_soul (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_hello friend!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  you said it oh so much nicer than i would have!_

 
Guuurrrllll, I feel ya! I'm a Lauder gal too (Origins) and our F&F was KILLER! People were practically getting away with MURDER with all the discounts I gave away these last 5 days... although I'm truly happy that 90% of our clients were so tickled that they could get more of thier favorite products, and I know I met some great people this week, it's just there was so much more crap than normal (one woman wanted a 32$ cream, and wanted to use a 25$ coupon, and get 25% off the remainding 7 bucks! She was not into reading the back of the coupon where it said *Discount not applicable with other offers*). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh, well! Hello back new MAC friend! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Let's drink to the holidays almost being over!


----------



## bebexo (Dec 16, 2008)

hey so i was just wondering if the discount is only at pro stores because on maccosmetics.com it has 25% off also so does that mean we can go to any mac store and it will be 25% off or is it only for pro store?


----------



## franimal (Dec 16, 2008)

Obviously, you aren't ENTITLED to anything. But it doesn't hurt to ask. I'm not saying that I would buy things and return them, but it is a risk for the company that people would. A lot of companies do price adjustments. I just don't see why people are afraid to ask for one or feel bad about it. Especially seeing that we are loyal customers.I just don't don't see the harm in asking. 

And I don't see why people are afraid to return things they don't like because they are afraid it will go in the trash. I always hear that girls don't want to return a product that doesn't work for them just because they can't bear the thought of it in the trash. Estee Lauder just doesn't see it that way. Makeup is not meant to work the same on everyone, which is why most makeup companies have great return policies. I just don't understand why people always feel bad for MAC. I wonder if they feel like that about returning items they don't like at other stores?


----------



## abbyquack (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *franimal* 

 
_Obviously, you aren't ENTITLED to anything. But it doesn't hurt to ask. I'm not saying that I would buy things and return them, but it is a risk for the company that people would. A lot of companies do price adjustments. I just don't see why people are afraid to ask for one or feel bad about it. Especially seeing that we are loyal customers.I just don't don't see the harm in asking. 

And I don't see why people are afraid to return things they don't like because they are afraid it will go in the trash. I always hear that girls don't want to return a product that doesn't work for them just because they can't bear the thought of it in the trash. Estee Lauder just doesn't see it that way. Makeup is not meant to work the same on everyone, which is why most makeup companies have great return policies. I just don't understand why people always feel bad for MAC. I wonder if they feel like that about returning items they don't like at other stores?_

 

Well I am not going to go return my holiday merch just to get the sales difference- obviously I originally agreed that the palettes were worth $38 each, since that's what I paid. However, times are tough for EVERYONE, not just MAC, it's tough for the consumer too, I don't feel bad going to Nordstrom and asking for a price adjustment, if they're willing to give it to me. If not, so be it, but it is worth it to ask. 

And franimal, I agree with what you're saying about returns, I am sorry but I don't buy into the guilt trip of a product being wasted. Sure, I do my best to sell things here on specktra, but if it doesn't work for me, like it's the wrong color or it's plain old bad quality, then why shouldn't I return it? I don't agree in abusing the policy, but I don't lose sleep over an honest return either.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 16, 2008)

I totally agree...It may be a waste...But if the product does not work out...I will return it...Sorry if it goes in the trash or affects the MA's sales ...However it affects my wallet to keep products that I can never use. 
I rarely return things...But I certainly have no problems at all returning anything that I cannot use.


----------



## babyjazy21 (Dec 16, 2008)

I couldnt agree more! Many companies have amazing return policies because they know their product isnt for everyone. If I get an allergic reaction to a product I will return it or exchange it, I dont see a problem with that. 
And for those who had to get the holiday sets for the full price its very unfair, so I dont see why its a huge deal that they want a price adjustment? I mean regardless MAC is making a profit with or without the adjustments. Just my two cents!!


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 16, 2008)

This is SOOOO awesome! I had been wanting a travel set of brushes since the Adoring Carmine set came out. I'm glad I waited.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I totally agree...It may be a waste...But if the product does not work out...I will return it...Sorry if it goes in the trash or effects the MA's sales ...However it affects my wallet to keep products that I can never use. 
I rarely return things...But I certainly have no problems at all returning anything that I cannot use._

 
That is what I am saying.


----------



## xxAngelxx (Dec 16, 2008)

I thought I'd get more (sale!!!!), but I only got the Warm Eyes palette. Oh well. Maybe I'll want something more later.


----------



## franimal (Dec 16, 2008)

I think I will get the cool palette and a pigment set for gifts. I was going to get these anyways, I guess I just lucked out by waiting.


----------



## darkwater_soul (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *franimal* 

 
_Obviously, you aren't ENTITLED to anything. But it doesn't hurt to ask. I'm not saying that I would buy things and return them, but it is a risk for the company that people would. A lot of companies do price adjustments. I just don't see why people are afraid to ask for one or feel bad about it. Especially seeing that we are loyal customers.I just don't don't see the harm in asking. 

And I don't see why people are afraid to return things they don't like because they are afraid it will go in the trash. I always hear that girls don't want to return a product that doesn't work for them just because they can't bear the thought of it in the trash. Estee Lauder just doesn't see it that way. Makeup is not meant to work the same on everyone, which is why most makeup companies have great return policies. I just don't understand why people always feel bad for MAC. I wonder if they feel like that about returning items they don't like at other stores?_

 
How did this turn into a discussion about returning things that didn't work? I'll be the FIRST to TELL you to bring me a product that doesn't work for you... PLEASE bring it back and don't let it sit in your dresser or bathroom, making you wish you had bought something you'd rather have. THATS CUSTOMER SERVICE. You should never feel bad for MAC! Return it if it doesn't work for you... but returning it and rebuying a new pallette or brush set just to save a few dollars is WASTEFUL. That's tossing makeup that's perfectly fine, but you are just huffy about missing a sale. IT HAPPENS. I bought a Ed Hardy purse 25% off at Dillard's about 2 months ago, then walked by 3 weeks later to see a big 40% off designer purses. I was a little upset, but not with Dillard's, and I certainy didn't go in and get my measly $10.87 back. Wasn't worth stressing out the employee (who probably had a bunch of that already) or myself out. It was worth what I paid, or I wouldn't have bought it. If any of the holiday stuff wasn't worth what you paid, then why buy it and waste your money in the first place? MAC has never had a sale, so it's not like anyone would have ever seen this coming. If the place you bought it from offers you a price match guarantee, I guess by all means go get it, but know that MAC did not have this sale to make you mad, or "expected" anyone to have returned thier items. They had this sale in recognition that MANY folks who do love thier products, but at this time can't afford them, and they want as MANY customers as possible to not have to change thier spending habits at the holidays, and for everyone to get the products they wanted and love, even if they have to offer a discount. But I can almost promise you, that if MAC and the retailers that carry MAC see a ton of returns and exchanges based on price adjustments... they probably won't ever do another sale, they'll just not make as much product, which will make getting LE goods even that harder to get. Vicious cycle... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm not trying to make anyone feel bad about thier decisions... ultimately it's yours. There is just so many situations that stuff like this comes up, and it just doesn't seem right to me to ask for a price adjustment on makeup, especially when it's not a necessity, and nobody was forced to fork up cash for anything. It'd be different for food or something (like if they overcharged you on a bill of some sort... I've called and complained when I was overcharged on my phone bill by just a few dollars) that was necessary and vital... I don't know. JUst my 2 cents... take it at what it is worth to the reader. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bright side.... IT'S ALMOST CHRISTMAS!!!!!


----------



## darkwater_soul (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I skipped the whole Holiday sets this year...Thank goodness...They just did not appeal to me....and now that I know I would have gotten the price shaft I am so happy I did skip them_

 
I have stopped buying so much holiday stuff... the brushes aren't that great and I usually have all the colors... the red just killed it for me this year.


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 16, 2008)

Are the brushes really _that_ bad? I don't think anything can be worse than the raggedy, full size 217 I already have. The only SE brush I really, faithfully use is my 239 from Patternmaker.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 16, 2008)

^^ They were not worth $50.00 now they are not bad with the new discounts


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 16, 2008)

I had no intention of spending $50 on them. I bought 2 brush sets in TX when I worked at Nordstrom and I'm too used to getting them with a discount.


----------



## darkwater_soul (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^ They were not worth $50.00 now they are not bad with the new discounts_

 
Yeah... they aren't terrible... but if you are any kind of serious about makeup, it;s best to get the fullsize... they'll last a lot longer. My fullsize brushes have lasted me at least 5 years now... and they still have good tread left, lol.


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh, I'm serious. Obviously, you haven't seen my collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL. I just needed a basic eye set for nights out and travel.


----------



## darkwater_soul (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Oh, I'm serious. Obviously, you haven't seen my collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL. I just needed a basic eye set for nights out and travel._

 
LMAO! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll be there soon to ... uh... make sure no one takes your makeup while you go buy your travel brushes.... I hear that happens sometimes....






I think you'll like these sets for that reason then... and like Tish said, they are a good deal now...


----------



## sedated_xtc (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkwater_soul* 

 
_ the brushes aren't that great and I usually have all the colors... the red just killed it for me this year. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Are the brushes really that bad? I don't think anything can be worse than the raggedy, full size 217 I already have. The only SE brush I really, faithfully use is my 239 from Patternmaker._

 
One of my friends got the Holiday brush set and returned it cause she felt that the quality of them weren't the same as the regular ones and upon returning it, she told me that the MA told her that the singles you buy are handmade in France whereas the ones in the holiday sets are mass produced elsewhere. 

So I gues syou get what you pay for, right?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Are the brushes really that bad? I don't think anything can be worse than the raggedy, full size 217 I already have. The only SE brush I really, faithfully use is my 239 from Patternmaker._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^ They were not worth $50.00 now they are not bad with the new discounts_

 
I don't think they're that bad.  My 187 SE is really soft actually, and I didn't pay full price either, I got them when Nordstrom had them discounted.


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkwater_soul* 

 
_oh, well! Hello back new MAC friend! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Let's drink to the holidays almost being over!_

 
bottoms up!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bebexo* 

 
_hey so i was just wondering if the discount is only at pro stores because on maccosmetics.com it has 25% off also so does that mean we can go to any mac store and it will be 25% off or is it only for pro store?_

 
the 25% off is at all locations in the US.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkwater_soul* 

 
_How did this turn into a discussion about returning things that didn't work? I'll be the FIRST to TELL you to bring me a product that doesn't work for you... PLEASE bring it back and don't let it sit in your dresser or bathroom, making you wish you had bought something you'd rather have. THATS CUSTOMER SERVICE. You should never feel bad for MAC! Return it if it doesn't work for you... but returning it and rebuying a new pallette or brush set just to save a few dollars is WASTEFUL. That's tossing makeup that's perfectly fine, but you are just huffy about missing a sale. IT HAPPENS. I bought a Ed Hardy purse 25% off at Dillard's about 2 months ago, then walked by 3 weeks later to see a big 40% off designer purses. I was a little upset, but not with Dillard's, and I certainy didn't go in and get my measly $10.87 back. Wasn't worth stressing out the employee (who probably had a bunch of that already) or myself out. It was worth what I paid, or I wouldn't have bought it. If any of the holiday stuff wasn't worth what you paid, then why buy it and waste your money in the first place? MAC has never had a sale, so it's not like anyone would have ever seen this coming. If the place you bought it from offers you a price match guarantee, I guess by all means go get it, but know that MAC did not have this sale to make you mad, or "expected" anyone to have returned thier items. They had this sale in recognition that MANY folks who do love thier products, but at this time can't afford them, and they want as MANY customers as possible to not have to change thier spending habits at the holidays, and for everyone to get the products they wanted and love, even if they have to offer a discount. But I can almost promise you, that if MAC and the retailers that carry MAC see a ton of returns and exchanges based on price adjustments... they probably won't ever do another sale, they'll just not make as much product, which will make getting LE goods even that harder to get. Vicious cycle... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm not trying to make anyone feel bad about thier decisions... ultimately it's yours. There is just so many situations that stuff like this comes up, and it just doesn't seem right to me to ask for a price adjustment on makeup, especially when it's not a necessity, and nobody was forced to fork up cash for anything. It'd be different for food or something (like if they overcharged you on a bill of some sort... I've called and complained when I was overcharged on my phone bill by just a few dollars) that was necessary and vital... I don't know. JUst my 2 cents... take it at what it is worth to the reader. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bright side.... IT'S ALMOST CHRISTMAS!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
i totally agree!  i don't know how this turned into this kind of discussion.  if a product doesn't work for you, by all means return it.  but if you're just gonna return a product and buy it back because you don't fit the price adjustment guidelines (which i am all for a price adjustment, if you qualify), then just know that the item you're returning at full price get tossed.  when you do a return, you have to send that item back to mac as proof of the return.  that's just an unnecessary waste.  and it doesn't hurt to ask for a price adjustment.  since mac has never had sales, that's one thing i was curious about-if and how we were gonna do them.  at macy's, their adjust policy is 7 days, so we are following that.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sedated_xtc* 

 
_One of my friends got the Holiday brush set and returned it cause she felt that the quality of them weren't the same as the regular ones and upon returning it, she told me that the MA told her that the singles you buy are handmade in France whereas the ones in the holiday sets are mass produced elsewhere. 

So I gues syou get what you pay for, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
they aren't just made in france, but yes, all full-size brushes are handmade and of better quality, which accounts for the higher cost.  all SE brushes are mass-produced and are of inferior quality to the full-size ones.  but they are still a great deal if you're new to brushes or want travel brushes.  

there are already a few threads that discuss this.


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 17, 2008)

oops!


----------



## Korms (Dec 18, 2008)

UK peeps, we've got the discount on maccosmetics.co.uk.  I'm not sure I want anything though!


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sedated_xtc* 

 
_One of my friends got the Holiday brush set and returned it cause she felt that the quality of them weren't the same as the regular ones and upon returning it, she told me that the MA told her that the singles you buy are handmade in France whereas the ones in the holiday sets are mass produced elsewhere. 

So I gues syou get what you pay for, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Totally. There are numerous threads, posts and even a Sticky about the quality of these brushes. I have full size brushes, but SEs make it easier for me for a quick trip or if I have to run out the door with the minimal. _Hopefully, no one is still buying these sets, trying to hold off on buying regular size brushes._


----------



## Priya (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Korms* 

 
_UK peeps, we've got the discount on maccosmetics.co.uk. I'm not sure I want anything though!_

 
Hmm, me too.. the brush sets are still a bit pricey


----------



## sovica (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SakurasamaLover* 

 
_Girls!!! I just came back from my MAC Pro on ST-Laurent and they are having -25% on all Red She Said stuff!!! Incredible I never saw that at MAC. They say they never saw it in 25 years neither. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So run to your MAC Pro store now!!!!!!!!!!

OMG just to say that I bought some unexpected Christmas gifts!!!

PS: The MAs said there is a new MAC PRO opening on St-Denis (Montreal) soon, bigger!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
we dont have mac store


----------



## ladyJ (Dec 19, 2008)

Is still on sale??!?! I'm planning on going to my freestanding store tomorrow. Oh I hope it is cause I want stark naked blush


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Dec 19, 2008)

^ The sale on holiday items is still going on, but "Red she said" is not included, so you will not be able to get 25% off Stark naked.


----------



## ladyJ (Dec 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyPsycho* 

 
_^ The sale on holiday items is still going on, but "Red she said" is not included, so you will not be able to get 25% off Stark naked._

 
Aww that sucks...they would do that lolz! 

I don't know if I want anything else. I wanted the Viva glam lip palette, but I know that isn't discounted. Oh well~


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 19, 2008)

I was thinking about getting the Charming Vermillion Brush Set since it's $30.00 but at the same time, I just want to skip the entire Holiday collection and go ahead and wait until it's at the CCO so it can be at a much cheaper price.


----------



## madeinglamour (Dec 20, 2008)

I was told that this was going on due to low sales. But don't quote me on that lol.


----------

